# Absolute bell end on Come Dine with me...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone seen the " bodybuilder " on Come dine with me this week ?

What a first class pr**k, vest on every night, doesnt look like he even trains and too top it off give it the whole " chicken and rice every 2 hours " sh*te

pr**k even took a protein shake with him :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah I saw him hes like the fish and rice cake bloke, nobber


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank god I'm not the only one... Was to scared to put a post up!

WHO on earth brings his protein shaker with him. Then fake tans to make his 'muscles' more defined. They would be defined if he wasn't fat.

Total pr*ck hated him


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Total **** of a guy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

was praying he was a member on here so we could neg him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> was praying he was a member on here so we could neg him


I was wondering this you know, if he was tho he would have done a thread expecting to be adored for it :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That American girl has a fine chest tho so its worth watching... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Milky said:


> I was wondering this you know, if he was tho he would have done a thread expecting to be adored for it :lol:


I don't think your that big of a bellend to have a magazine with gregg plitt on the front under your bed.

But as for the Yank! I thought she was banging


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw it too, what a complete and utter pr1ck, he didn't look like he'd ever been to a gym!!! Absolutely no shoulders, no traps, the only thing he had going was the slightly bigger than average biceps. Absolute dick and completely deluded


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

They are all Scottish . Is this on channel 4 now! I can see a very orange man is that the one your mean?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

When it was his time to cook was his desert offering "Steroid Surprise, a couple of puddings consisting of Boldenone Brulee or tren tart? "? Lol, where can i watch this episode?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> They are all Scottish . Is this on channel 4 now! I can see a very orange man is that the one your mean?


I think we have it on demand mate....


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> They are all Scottish . Is this on channel 4 now! I can see a very orange man is that the one your mean?


No was on last week, they are in lincolnshire on the one were talking about


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> No was on last week, they are in lincolnshire on the one were talking about


Ah I don't have sky. I am flicking between 6 nations and american idol. Lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> No was on last week, they are in lincolnshire on the one were talking about


Never see ought good about Lincolnshire on tele lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

gycraig said:


> Never see ought good about Lincolnshire on tele lol


Are you from grimsby?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

My mums just told me about it so Im going to watch it on catch up, even my mum said he was a plank! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so he was like any wannabe bb member of uk-m then :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He actually took his " mass gainer " with him and wore a vest EVERY night !


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

ye i saw this, i thought to myself what an absolute knob, **** physic too


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> so he was like any wannabe bb member of uk-m then :laugh:


Think he was part of "the team"


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> He actually took his " mass gainer " with him and wore a vest EVERY night !


I didn't win, but iv still got these BOOM!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> Think he was part of "the team"


 :scared: the team :crying: he ate breadcrumbs :surrender:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> :scared: the team :crying: he ate breadcrumbs :surrender:


Wholemeal fat free breadcrumbs to be precise :2guns:


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

gives bb,ers a bad name


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

So didn't look like he trained and turned up to a (dinner) party with a protein shake.

Hmmm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> So didn't look like he trained and turned up to a (dinner) party with a protein shake.
> 
> Hmmm.


And a vest mate, regardless of the " theme " of the night...


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Never see ought good about Lincolnshire on tele lol


I don't even know where it is lol. Us southerners think the world revolves around us you see lol x


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> I don't even know where it is lol. Us southerners think the world revolves around us you see lol x


It's next door to Germany and the Czech Republic. Well, may as well be the amount of fvcking Polish there.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MF88 said:


> It's next door to Germany and the Czech Republic. Well, may as well be the amount of fvcking Polish there.


South lincolnshire yes, hardly any near us


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Gonna have to watch this now.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Goosh said:


> Gonna have to watch this now.


It's worth a watch, very cringeworthy!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> That American girl has a fine chest tho so its worth watching... :whistling:


Typical lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Typical lol


I like breasts, l am only human.....


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Best thing about that episode was a fat green man walking down the street.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I know the guy you're talking about.

He's probably bigger than about 75% of the posters on ukm :lol:


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

It was me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> I know the guy you're talking about.
> 
> He's probably bigger than about 75% of the posters on ukm :lol:


No you dont you lying git !

:lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> No you dont you lying git !
> 
> :lol:


I do, he's a ginger [email protected] and looks like he weighs 13stone max!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dux said:


> I do, he's a ginger [email protected] and looks like he weighs 13stone max!!


Thats him

Did you see when he hit that chicken breast and destroyed it because he forgot how strong he was. Grade A bell end


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> I do, he's a ginger [email protected] and looks like he weighs 13stone max!!


Name ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Name ?


Lol, fcuk knows!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Any links for the programme?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> Lol, fcuk knows!


no mate l think it was Stuart....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BOOM


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

It's @Ginger Ben


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha yeah iv had to put up with watching this helmet all week, im praying the producers told him to show up every night in a vest with a protein shake as surely no one can be that much of a tool?

The yank was hot though fair play, epic rack


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dux said:


> BOOM


He wore those stinking charity shop trainers he's wearing in the photo most nights too, and the last night he took them off and had a huge hole in his socks, fvckin tramp


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> He wore those stinking charity shop trainers he's wearing in the photo most nights too, and the last night he took them off and had a huge hole in his socks, fvckin tramp


He spends all his money on Creatine


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I was going to make a thread about this hahah


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dux said:


> He spends all his money on Creatine


Maybe be better spent on food, or maybe a gym membership


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

MF88 said:


> It's next door to Germany and the Czech Republic. Well, may as well be the amount of fvcking Polish there.


The polish are everywhere! Mostly in the gym lol pmsl. If I was polish and though **** me there is no work in Poland I need to steel jobs from another country I'd at least choose a warmer country in the EU.

Anyway hopefully we can get out of the Euro!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

So funny if he was a member on here, or becomes one and sees all this haha. He was a bell end though


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think it might have been Dino. :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Think it might have been Dino. :lol:


Wrong colour skin mate, not to mention Dino has whit hair, not ginger :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Wrong colour skin mate, not to mention Dino has whit hair, not ginger :lol:


And this guy had actually been to a gym.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So funny if he was a member on here, or becomes one and sees all this haha. He was a bell end though


Well it will teach him for wearing **** shoes. Ain't no excuse in life for cheap **** trainers. Wrong on Many levels in my gay opinion.

Mwha


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dux said:


> And this guy had actually been to a gym.


True, but probably only twice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Well it will teach him for wearing **** shoes. Ain't no excuse in life for cheap **** trainers. Wrong on Many levels in my gay opinion.
> 
> Mwha


What do you call " cheap " mate ?

I never go over £30 !!

I would have an annureism if l did !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Anyone seen the " bodybuilder " on Come dine with me this week ?
> 
> What a first class pr**k, vest on every night, doesnt look like he even trains and too top it off give it the whole " chicken and rice every 2 hours " sh*te
> 
> pr**k even took a protein shake with him :lol:


Inb4 it was L Man


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Well it will teach him for wearing **** shoes. Ain't no excuse in life for cheap **** trainers. Wrong on Many levels in my gay opinion.
> 
> Mwha


Not to mention wearing a vest every day........... I mean ETTO, but his bod ain't anything to celebrate about lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Yeah and the chicken and rice thing.... He looks like he just eats, no training involved lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Not to mention wearing a vest every day........... I mean ETTO, but his bod ain't anything to celebrate about lol


go on, make my night for me, did he say at any point "It`s okay I`m bulking"


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Not to mention wearing a vest every day........... I mean ETTO, but his bod ain't anything to celebrate about lol


Yeah well I can't bitch as I've had the fattest Chinese takeaway tonight. Oh why do I do this to myself. I had such a good shoulders and triceps day at gym now I'm ruining it with sloppy Chinese chicken slop lol. Crispy chilly chicken too. The worst. :-0


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> What do you call " cheap " mate ?
> 
> I never go over £30 !!
> 
> I would have an annureism if l did !


Neither do I. As far as I am concerned trainers are for one purpose only ... and that is training ...

Must be an age thing!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Yeah well I can't bitch as I've had the fattest Chinese takeaway tonight. Oh why do I do this to myself. I had such a good shoulders and triceps day at gym now I'm ruining it with sloppy Chinese chicken slop lol. Crispy chilly chicken too. The worst. :-0


Hahah it's good.... Carby.... Protein hah


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

saxondale said:


> go on, make my night for me, did he say at any point "It`s okay I`m bulking"


Hahah I honestly can't say as I have forgotten most his memorable quotes, but he seemed more talk the talk than anything ya know lol

Just don't see why he made a point of taking the protein shake with him to the 'diner party' EVERY NIGHT i mean cmon! Drink it before lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Also when he was getting tanned. He has the worlds smallest chest. This to me says one thing, bicep boy! Especially as he was 'squatting' 30kg


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Milky said:


> What do you call " cheap " mate ?
> 
> I never go over £30 !!
> 
> I would have an annureism if l did !


I spend £60 on a new pair of addidas trainers for gym. They are fit! Anyway an annureism is better than an anal collapse so I'm not too worried for you bro lol x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> I spend £60 on a new pair of addidas trainers for gym. They are fit! *Anyway an annureism is better than an anal collapse so I'm not too worried for you bro lol x*


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Neither do I. As far as I am concerned trainers are for one purpose only ... and that is training ...
> 
> Must be an age thing!


Nope not an age thing mate, I'm 24 and don't spend over £12 on trainers.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Hahah it's good.... Carby.... Protein hah


It's not bro I have a little baby bulge its gross I can't wear my fav Lycra tops anymore. I'm now in a baggy USN t shirt and other baggy stuff. Hmmm maybe I'm become a real bear, from a cub.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

btw the last episode of this can be found on the Channel 4 website I think ... unfortunately their player froze my laptop for some reason so I'm still not much the wiser about this speciman of BB beauty


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Nope not an age thing mate, I'm 24 and don't spend over £12 on trainers.


£12?

Where the hell do you shop? Barnardo's? :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dux said:


> £12?
> 
> Where the hell do you shop? Barnardo's? :lol:


Nope, Mr Ashley's little shop


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he could be ur twin milkman :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> he could be ur twin milkman :laugh:


Another cute ku*t, second one tonight as well......

I aint banned anyone today and l need my fix :whistling:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

madmuscles said:


> When it was his time to cook was his desert offering "Steroid Surprise, a couple of puddings consisting of Boldenone Brulee or tren tart? "? Lol, where can i watch this episode?


4 on demand


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

There's a high possibility he could be a member on here

Show yourself pencil neck!!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

What an absolute mass monster (in his own head)

There's a nice one of the septic tanks rack too @Milky


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> View attachment 110454
> View attachment 110455
> View attachment 110456
> View attachment 110457
> ...


that american bird would get it, look at her face, shes already pleased to see me


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

zack amin said:


> that american bird would get it, look at her face, shes already pleased to see me


And that guys saying, ooh I hope he does me next!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> And that guys saying, ooh I hope he does me next!


I have not seen it, but could it be that he is just getting started! He clearly isn't on gear. So he must be just a excited bb pup.

Bless him.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

lmao I can't believe I've just seen this thread, was watching it the other day and couldn't stand the guy!

Vests and ****ing protein shakes to every night, looked like he needed a good diet and some cardio!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Milky said:


> Another cute ku*t, second one tonight as well......
> 
> I aint banned anyone today and l need my fix :whistling:


Ban him ban him !

Mwha


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw this one. They were all amazed at his physique :/ pasty no shaped w4nker. Have us guys a bad image. Who the fcuk wears a vest at a show, fair enough he's worried about protein intake but id have had it when I got in. Loved to been there wearing a vest too, I'd have no shake plus eat pudding.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

acted a total tool


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Where can I find this? will it be on demand?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Where can I find this? will it be on demand?


Sure is yes :thumbup1:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You sure it wasn't your reflection in the telly screen Milky?

Edit - Sorry mate haha, but I watched the axe murderer Only Fools last night.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> You sure it wasn't your reflection in the telly screen Milky?


Hey now you mention it....

:sleeping:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey now you mention it....
> 
> :sleeping:


See my edit. Will only make sense if you've seen the OFAH episode though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> You sure it wasn't your reflection in the telly screen Milky?
> 
> Edit - Sorry mate haha, but I watched the axe murderer Only Fools last night.


Awww man, BRILLIANT episode that one.

Ironically had a similar experience when l was a kid.

Fella in the back garden about to climb up the drainpipe, told the babysitter and she said " its your reflection close the curtans " l was about 7 yrs old and l said "but he has gone jeans on and a shirt "

10 mins later massive bang upstairs and they all ran out the house...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Awww man, BRILLIANT episode that one.
> 
> Ironically had a similar experience when l was a kid.
> 
> ...


Haha fvck sake.

Classic line in that episode is when the police helicopters are around and the killer says "Is that a police helicopter?" "No, you're alright, it's Barratts."


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Haha fvck sake.
> 
> Classic line in that episode is when the police helicopters are around and the killer says "Is that a police helicopter?" "No, you're alright, it's Barratts."


Want the best bit mate, my mum BOLLOCKED me for ruining her night !!!

I swear to this day l can still describe the bloke and give you the address in Lancaster we were staying and it was 35 yrs ago !


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Haha fvck sake.
> 
> Classic line in that episode is when the police helicopters are around and the killer says "Is that a police helicopter?" "No, you're alright, it's Barratts."


I had an only fools and horses marathon last night


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> I had an only fools and horses marathon last night


You will NEVER beat the one where he falls thro the bar !

It dropped me, wife was kicking me asking what had gone on :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> You will NEVER beat the one where he falls thro the bar !
> 
> It dropped me, wife was kicking me asking what had gone on :lol:


Saw that one too last night. Remember showing that scene to some American friends when I was working over there, they didn't understand what was funny about it at all :thumbdown:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Utter bicep boy!, had to turn it over cause of him quite gutted as the yank was tidy


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Utter bicep boy!, had to turn it over cause of him quite gutted as the yank was tidy


Is

"Bicep boy" bb slang for something else?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Is
> 
> "Bicep boy" bb slang for something else?


TBH he didnt reall have any biceps, in fact all he really had was a vest, that was it, nothing else going for him.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> Is
> 
> "Bicep boy" bb slang for something else?


He had slightly larger than average biceps, only slightly though (by average I mean as in someone who doesn't train atall)


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> He had slightly larger than average biceps, only slightly though (by average I mean as in someone who doesn't train atall)


Meow grrrrrrr lol. Claws back in tiger! Everyone knows you the king!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

You should all be ashamed watching that crap lol and don't blame the mrs


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just looked at the pics what a absolute cnut


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Little stu said:


> You should all be ashamed watching that crap lol and don't blame the mrs


I only watched it because l was told about it and the american bird.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> I only watched it because l was told about it and the american bird.


The one with the big titties lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

wasn't he an actor or something like that?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> wasn't he an actor or something like that?


No he was a drama student


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> Meow grrrrrrr lol. Claws back in tiger! Everyone knows you the king!


Not quite mate


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just caught up with Mondays programme, it takes literally seconds to start hating him, without doubt one of the most annoying people I have ever seen.

Natasha on the other hand, very nice.


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone got a link to it on 4od


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Milky American is a cracker and as for the every day is arm day bellend,,,ha ha


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Just watching it now http://www.channel4.com/programmes/come-dine-with-me/4od#3477339


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I just seen this bit, hear the way he says, "I just sip it now and then" I would not get bored of punching him.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've just seen this it was cringe worthy!! Chicken and rice for starter, main course and desert


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

someone should tell him he`s gained enough mass, now he can start on the weights


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Speedway said:


> I just seen this bit, hear the way he says, "I just sip it now and then" I would not get bored of punching him.


Look at his fatceps, grade A cockend.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

what a wa.nk.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gonna have to watch it again for the yank bird tho. Oomph!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this guy was a total tit lol... at the end with the gun show

jesus, was like watching an advert for crossfit


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> this guy was a total tit lol... at the end with the gun show
> 
> jesus, was like watching an advert for crossfit


Oi!!! Dont lower the crossfit tone... he was a 'bodybuilder' lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant find his meal for some reason, what did he cook ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Oi!!! Dont lower the crossfit tone... he was a 'bodybuilder' lol


Cross fit... = do you even lift???


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I cant find his meal for some reason, what did he cook ?


Chicken and rice for all 3 courses!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cross fit... = do you even lift???


Ok im going on my own then!!!! Lol. Just to tell u all about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Chicken and rice for all 3 courses!


Fu*k off !!

He didnt did he ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off !!
> 
> He didnt did he ?


Did.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Did.


awwww man, l wish he was a member on here :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok im going on my own then!!!! Lol. Just to tell u all about it


I see you spat something out


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> awwww man, l wish he was a member on here :lol:


Bb.com?! Lol - thats more his type


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just watched it for both the American and the ****, comments on both absolutely accurate he looks like a lot of the lads at our gym, wandering around with their shakes in case they go catabolic from 10 minutes of protein reduction


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Is this him ? http://www.channel4.com/programmes/come-dine-with-me/4od


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL watching it now...i didnt really like the pasta but i ate it anyway because it was a good source of carbs, what a drip.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Did he wear a vest every night?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Did he wear a vest every night?


Yep....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off !!
> 
> He didnt did he ?


Clean food?


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Why don't one of you perfect bb go on cdwm and show them how it's done then! At least he made good tv!

We all know how you all like to laugh at people so you must have had a wet patch.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Why don't one of you perfect bb go on cdwm and show them how it's done then! At least he made good tv! And we all lnoe how you all like to laught at people so you must have had a wet patch.


Was it you bro??


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> Why don't one of you perfect bb go on cdwm and show them how it's done then! At least he made good tv!
> 
> We all know how you all like to laugh at people so you must have had a wet patch.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Was it you bro??


he`s using someone else's avatar if it is


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Watching this now on 4OD! What an absolute bell! He doesnt even look like he trains! I like a vest but limit them to the gym and the beach and Im bigger than this guy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> I thought the nasally american was more annoying than the bb chicken and rice eating poser.


Mate, l thought she was yummy !


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate, l thought she was yummy !


She was, and so was her sister


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

saxondale said:


> he`s using someone else's avatar if it is


What u chatting about?


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Was it you bro??


Er yeah!

pr**k


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Er yeah!
> 
> pr**k


I suggest you calm yourself and keep the insults to yourself.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Milky said:


> I suggest you calm yourself and keep the insults to yourself.


Milky seriously people goed me all the time

On here. What's e chatting about!

And my avatar is what?

You all just love to bitch! All day long!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> What u chatting about?


it was actually a compliment mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Milky seriously people goed me all the time
> 
> On here. What's e chatting about!
> 
> ...


Your too sensitive they were having a laugh for gods sake.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your too sensitive they were having a laugh for gods sake.


All right my bad sorry. Don't ban me ffs I just started taking Tbol today so I need access to here incase I have questions!

I'm sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

marc_muscle said:


> All right my bad sorry. Don't ban me ffs I just started taking Tbol today so I need access to here incase I have questions!
> 
> I'm sorry.


You've been in a bad mood all day mate! ha


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> You've been in a bad mood all day mate! ha


I know I know my bad. Sorry. :-(


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Something has just made me laugh, flick into QVC now! The guys hair selling Yanky Candles. Haha.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Er yeah!
> 
> pr**k


Easy there Barbie :lol:


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Easy there Barbie :lol:


It's Ken to you lol.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> It's Ken to you lol.


Can't believe you un-friended me you drama queen, i thought we were brothers :sad:

:lol:


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Can't believe you un-friended me you drama queen, i thought we were brothers :sad:
> 
> :lol:


I cleared the whole friends list and I know u don't take it personal. After all everyone was laughing at me which I don't mind as I actually have a jokey sence of humour. But it always turns a but personal on here I've noticed!

Sorry I'm a pleb!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I suggest you calm yourself and keep the insults to yourself.


Edited due to the very nice apology


----------

